# 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (the one with the timing chain) cannot be Vag-commed or flashed at this time!



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey all, 
PSA - I went to ecode today to get APR in my 2 day old car and no go, the ecu is an M version and will not flash with the existing L flashes. They sent the scan of my ecu to APR and they will be programming the changes. 
I wanted the VAG mods done too, but it wouldnt read either.. I need to wait for the next version of vag-com. 
Oh and also, the intake piping is different, and the fuel pump is now in the back as well, just to add to the other list of differences between the 208 and 2008.5 2.0T FSI. 
Doh, I was sooo hoping to have stg1 today! It may be about a week or more for APR to come back with the updated stg1 for me.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

take an underhood snapshot when ya can. interested to see the differences.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

no prob, bro.. just went down to take some quick pics.
Differences that I know of so far (feel free to add to the list):
-timing chain instead of timing belt
-PCV location (to the right of the oil cap)
-fuel pump location
-oil filter and location
-ecu is now the M version
-intake piping (will call for a new intake design)


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

APR has stated they will be working on new software and other parts for the new engine. I'm sure they'll be available in due time. Gotta make sure they're properly QA tested, etc.


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (brungold)*

timing chain cover looks different obviously i guess for being chain driven instead of belt driven
the engine mount in front of it still looks like a huge pain in the ass


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*

What about the intake? new design needed on that guy







MAF is on the otherside now, OEM filter should be cake to change now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just notice the new engine cover, should be a cool upgrade for those with a Neuspeed or Evoms intake if it fits the older cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by angryrican66 at 11:17 PM 5/8/2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i like that engine cover.. looks like it will go great with neuspeed intake heh heh


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Just notice the new engine cover, should be a cool upgrade for those with a Neuspeed or Evoms intake if it fits the older cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't bother. The cover from the A4 2.0T works great for that, if you get the right mounts for it. I was going to do that if I kept the VF intake.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

Doesnt look like the cover is going to drop right on... you can see the itty bitty pegs it sits on.
One big difference I think i see is an aluminum valve cover.... perhaps in response to the plastic condensation/sludge problem?
I do wonder what will come about with the relocated MAF... doubt that wire harness is gonna be long enough to reach the MAF socket on existing intakes.... wonder if they'll actually make a new version, or an adapter harness...



_Modified by jerseyrat325 at 9:07 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## SoCalRs4 (Dec 4, 2006)

sweet


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

I like that engine cover.
Any chances you can take some pics of it top and bottem. 
By the looks of it I dobut it would fit the older cars. But with a little modding it might.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (burnttoast)*

i dont know why audi would switch to this intake piping. the pipe goes down, passes close to the radiator and comes back up into the air box. wouldn't that increase the temp of air?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (burnttoast)*

here are a bunch of pics of the cover from all sides.. hope they help!


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

i love how clean and new everything is. too bad it doesn't stay that way on its own, ya know?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (yacoub)*

damn, that looks so much more accesible than the former engine cover.
guess audi engineers realized how much of a pain in the ass it was to change the air filter......


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Grrr....i would do anything for a timing chain instead of a timing belt?
Even with meticulously following scheduled maintenance, my last car, despite changing the belt on schedule, still had it break (b/c of a seized pulley) and caused a VERY expensive fix.
Stupid Audi.


_Modified by frozenrubber at 8:46 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frozenrubber* »_Grrr....i would do anything for a timing chain instead of a timing belt?
Even with meticulously following scheduled maintenance, my last car, despite changing the belt on schedule, still had it break (b/c of a seized pulley) and caused a VERY expensive fix.
Stupid Audi.

_Modified by frozenrubber at 8:46 AM 5-9-2008_

easy! trade old car in for a new one!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_i love how clean and new everything is. too bad it doesn't stay that way on its own, ya know?

hahaha 3 days later, its actually not as clean as I'd like it to be. I debadged last night so that means wash and wax is in order, as soon as this annoying drizzly LA weather stops.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

yea looks like the mounts for the cover is in different positions


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (the one with the timing chain) cannot be Vag-commed or fl ... (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
I wanted the VAG mods done too, but it wouldnt read either.. I need to wait for the next version of vag-com. 

What version of VAG-COM did you try, and with what interface?
-Uwe-


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

is this a pzev tfsi? and does anyone know if there are two 2.0TFSI engines out - pzev or non pzev (tfsi)


----------



## omnimofo (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (the one with the timing chain) cannot be Vag-commed or fl ... (brungold)*

Is there a way to tell if you have a 2008.5 A3 or a 2008 one based on the VIN #?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
What version of VAG-COM did you try, and with what interface?
-Uwe-

Version tried was 704.1 with the USB interface.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (brungold)*

You should really try the current Beta.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
-Uwe-


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Uwe)*

Thanks, i will have them try the beta next time i get a chance to go down there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_You should really try the current Beta.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
-Uwe-


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (brungold)*

I have to admit we did not receive any test results from a A3/TT yet but a customer had emailed us a scan from a brand new Tiguan which has basically the same engine...

_Quote »_Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 G HW: 06J 906 026 AF
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 2974 
Coding: 0423010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
No fault code found.

Engine code is CCT(A) and as you can see, it got VAG-COM'ed just fine - using Beta 803 of course.










_Modified by Theresias at 2:34 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Theresias)*

Hi Sebastian, 
thank you! thats great news!


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Theresias)*

Hi Theresias,
Do you know the differences between the pzev and non pzev of this engine?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Stratus2003)*

The CCTA is ULEV2 while the CBFA is SULEV if this is what you mean, but I have not looked too much into the actual details of the partial zero-emissions thing. However, based on a quick look they use different fuel tanks and such things to get the PZEV stuff approved. Keep in mind we don't get crap like that here in Europe, therefor I may be the wrong person to talk to about that.


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Theresias)*

I'm liking this new motor with the timing chain - but currently I can only get it in pzev form (or I have to wait till the 2009 models) I am concerned that the tunning is different - less hp/tq - and modding a pzev might be more difficult. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Stratus2003)*

Doubt there will be a big difference for the tuners based on what I have seen so far, but that isn't an issue at all right now - yet I have not seen a company who does chip the MED17 and from what I hear this will keep being that way for another while.
The encryption of the new ECU's appears to be the real problem and according to my understanding the question now is who finds the backdoor first or who pays the big bucks to somebody who is able to supply the keys... Since EDC17 (Diesel) and MED17 (Gasoline) are very similar the general information is already available but the reality is that only a very few people/companies can actually flash these successfully and in the field. Even the big German/European tuners are not able to do the EDC17 just yet and that is a huge market. ABT and some others claim to do it but if you contact them they give you an appointment in the very far future. I am not talking about lab experiments here, I'm sure most US tuners are already playing with this stuff but bringing it to the public is a different animal and I'd be pretty careful for now.
Last but not least there is one major thing you should keep in mind, VW/Audi is publishing new software versions for these ECU already and sooner or later the tuning industry has to think about this too - how do they want to treat customers who need the update for warranty related work? Some tuners do such updates for free, while others take money - sure free is a nice thing but if every 2nd car you have to flash is such an update you stop making money and that's where this whole thing gets questionable. My personal suggestion and that is what I have done with my own car so far, do not tune unless the car is at least a year old and has gotten some miles on it. That way you have no problems with bringing it to the dealer for the new-model-introduction-fixes...










_Modified by Theresias at 11:31 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Theresias)*

thanks - so is it just the fuel tank that is different? The reason I am pushing these questions is because I am ready to purchase a new GTI - and I live in a non pzev state - but only the pzev are here in the USA - and the non pzev (GTI's) cars won't be here till August (2009 models) so if it's just the fuel tank then I might as well go with the pzev - but if the pzev has more emission stuff on it to suffocate the engine I will wait for the none pzev. I wonder if all of the Tiquan's are pzev


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_yea looks like the mounts for the cover is in different positions









Im almost certain that these will fit the old pegs. Its not that different


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 2008.5 2.0 TFSI engine (Stratus2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stratus2003* »_I wonder if all of the Tiquan's are pzev

As written before the Tiguan we have seen has the CCT(A) which is a ULEV2 and NOT SULEV. Therefor it should not be PZEV compliant.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Don't bother. The cover from the A4 2.0T works great for that, if you get the right mounts for it. I was going to do that if I kept the VF intake.


What modifications are needed to make the A4 cover work?


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (Ibis 2.0T)*

VAG realized that incorporating the air filter in the engine cover is not a good idea...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

Is the Engine number different can you post a engine number there was a "upgrade" and that engine started with the BWA code... so this new engine should start with something.


_Modified by carlosmag at 6:10 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (carlosmag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosmag* »_Is the Engine number different can you post a engine number there was a "upgrade" and that engine started with the BWA code... so this new engine should start with something.

The new engine has an engineering designation of EA 888 and an engine code of CCTA.


----------

